# DO NOT UPDATE THE RIDER APP



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

Uber just updated its rider app and it's all screwed up. It doesn't show your gps location. It starts without a map, your location and if you try to use it it will show a global map without any sign of your location. If you click on the location circle button on the right lower side, nothing happens. DO NOT UPDATE THE DRIVER APP!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Too late and I already updated the Driver App and now its having issues closing out certain trips. I have had to do a hard reboot of my phone.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 22, 2014)

The updated Uber Driver App is not functioning properly at all. I have been having issues with it first asking for me to "verify identity" with a face photo. Once I take my photo...the app says "verified"....but never goes online. It comes right back to the same screen asking me to take a photo of my face to verify my identity and then never going online. I've been submitting trouble reports to Uber support for 6 days now, and nothing that they suggest I do has worked. I never had any problems with the old driver app.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

This is what happens when a room of monkeys updates an app every week. Each release should be in beta for several weeks.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Just updated the driver app again today...the 3rd update in a week.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rgar said:


> Uber just updated its rider app and it's all screwed up. It doesn't show your gps location. It starts without a map, your location and if you try to use it it will show a global map without any sign of your location. If you click on the location circle button on the right lower side, nothing happens. DO NOT UPDATE THE DRIVER APP!


Uninstal it and then Google older version of uber rider app. there are several sites that have it...


----------

